# Cobia on pier Monday??



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

The half-hitch fishing report is saying "pensacola pier 5 for 14 on Monday?? Is there any truth to that report??


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, they caught 5 one was too small the others were 25-40lb fish.


----------

